# Oh dear...thought i'd pass this along



## Desi's_lost

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-And-course-shes-benefits--just-like-mum.html

:wacko:


----------



## rjb

oi, this could get messy.


----------



## vinteenage

Agreed, Becca.

Anyone else think that girl looks WAY older than 15? Yikes.


----------



## rjb

vinteenage said:


> Agreed, Becca.
> 
> Anyone else think that girl looks WAY older than 15? Yikes.

i though SHE was the mom in the first picture


----------



## Desi's_lost

When i read it i was like, which daughter is the pregnant one? until i scrolled down.


----------



## fantastica

Tbh, I'd take most things the daily mail say with a pinch of salt! It's an extremely one-sided paper! X


----------



## Thaynes

Wow, that is just crazy.


----------



## x__amour

fantastica said:


> Tbh, I'd take most things the daily mail say with a pinch of salt! It's an extremely one-sided paper! X

Yeah, I don't know much about this paper but I've heard things like this.


----------



## Lydiarose

the dail fail,never fails to twist anything it can into a story :haha:


----------



## stephx

It's true the daily mail is full of BS.

I don't see how this is newsworthy, a 15 year old is pregnant? Shocking. Just because she comes from a single parent family on benefits?? Just don't get how this is interesting :S x


----------



## x__amour

stephx said:


> It's true the daily mail is full of BS.
> 
> I don't see how this is newsworthy, a 15 year old is pregnant? Shocking. Just because she comes from a single parent family on benefits?? Just don't get how this is interesting :S x

I agree. How is this news? :flow:


----------



## lov3hat3

jeeez, they are scary!!


----------



## 17thy

lov3hat3 said:


> jeeez, they are scary!!

agreed


----------



## midwestbelle

the mom looks scary. :S


----------



## sarah0108

This annoys me :dohh: Not the family - the paper.


----------



## Desi's_lost

_ assuming _ its true, i just think its insane to have 14 children on welfare! I mean after the 5th maybe she should have considered a better form of birth control.
And then what 3/4 of her children have babies, on benefits, sends the message that they dont care/that they find it completely acceptable. :wacko: 

thats what annoyed the hell out of me.


----------



## Char.due.jan

:dohh: another gem from the daily fail


----------



## annawrigley

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Lydiarose

Desi's_lost said:


> _ assuming _ its true, i just think its insane to have 14 children on welfare! I mean after the 5th maybe she should have considered a better form of birth control.
> And then what 3/4 of her children have babies, on benefits, sends the message that they dont care/that they find it completely acceptable. :wacko:
> 
> thats what annoyed the hell out of me.

but you dont know there circumstances,she was married for one . . . what if her husband left her,what is she supposed to do? get a job? when theres barely any out there!

to be honest it annoys me when people generalize about people on benefits.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Thats where the assuming part comes in. If she was on benefits the whole time, then it was just wrong. Besides, if she is on benefits why did she muster the money to get a boob job and to stay tan as an ompa lumpa?

eta: honestly, any article can be spun biased but going off the numbers/things said in this article is all i can do, just like any other article.
Unless this paper is the equivalent of the National Enquirer here, and then i understand.


----------



## Lydiarose

what if she got these while with her husband?

were on benefits and i still try and treat us not alot because we cant afford it but do you know what i know people look down on us because we have a nice house and people think oh how do they afford that with our taxes well actually no we paid for it when dan was working he lost his job a few months ago as the company went bust.

irritates me like mad when people assume sorry it does,not saying this womans in the right because shes most likely not but not everyone on benefits should be looked down on . . . there people too.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Oh no! I dont think every one on benefits are bad people, thats not what i'm trying to say at all! Benefits are there to help people and there is nothing wrong with claiming them at all. What bothers me is when people abuse them because thats what ruins the system for people who genuinely need help and gives everyone else on benefits a bad name.


----------



## stephx

Yep it says the woman's husband left her, and I'm sorry there is no way she could afford _not_ to be on benefits supporting all those kids. X


----------



## annawrigley

Lydia i really don't think anyone was generalising like that lol, I'm on benefits and wasn't offended at all :shrug: I just think this family is pretty lolable and even more so how blatantly harsh Daily Fail were about it. Also the fact they sold their story when its hardly newsworthy.
And "I just get pregnant easily" 16 times in 22 years :wacko: On contraception? I'm guessing not...
And "I want one with brown hair next, cos all mine are blonde" Uhhhhh :dohh:


----------



## Desi's_lost

stephx said:


> Yep it says the woman's husband left her, and I'm sorry there is no way she could afford _not_ to be on benefits supporting all those kids. X

but it also says she was engaged again, but not really when she started being on benefits. Even with the husband, i cant imagine how expensive feeding and caring for that many children is!


----------



## Rhio92

The Daily Mail has grudges against the following people:
- teen mums
- people on benefits for ANY reason
- nurses
- hospitals
- teachers
- teens in general
- working class people
- david cameron
- anyone in government

The daily mail is shit basically. 

The dm also announces a new thing that causes cancer every day. Seriously. Just added because I find this \/ hilarious :haha:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZTeSxWdk1g

Went a bit of topic there :haha: But yeah, I agree with Anna :thumbup:


----------



## bumpy_j

Why are some of her kids eating wheetos for dinner...

To be honest she chose to sell her story to the DM, so I have no sympathy for the mum if she was represented unfairly. She clearly wants attention, how else does she think she would've been portrayed :S it's the daily mail for christsake they're not going to go 'yippee another pregnant teenager, how fantastic look at how many uncles and aunties they'll have, oh this is just precious'


----------



## emmylou92

And yes....there is nothing more intresting going on in England apart from this family.

maybe they should do a story on phone hacking....or fire their workers and employ this family....they may find a story people are intrested in.
ha :)


----------



## vhal_x

Desi's_lost said:


> _ assuming _ its true, i just think its insane to have 14 children on welfare! I mean after the 5th maybe she should have considered a better form of birth control.
> And then what 3/4 of her children have babies, on benefits, sends the message that they dont care/that they find it completely acceptable. :wacko:
> 
> thats what annoyed the hell out of me.

She has had that many children as she LOVES being a mother, don't we all? Yes, I couldn't handle 14 children, but she can, fair enough, she shouldn't be having all those kids without any means of income, but it's done now - what can you do?

And her kids who have kids ain't on benefits, they work :flower: xx


----------



## Desi's_lost

I honestly dont think she could possibly spend the amount of time a child deserves on each of the children having so many, IMO.
I have other issues with it but i'm not going to open that can of worms again.


----------



## amygwen

Desi's_lost said:


> I honestly dont think she could possibly spend the amount of time a child deserves on each of the children having so many, IMO.
> I have other issues with it but i'm not going to open that can of worms again.



I agree.

It kind of reminds me of the Duggar family, except the Duggar family is rich and doesn't get any help off government, I don't think. I find it really sad, the fact that the older kids have to help with the younger kids, I hate that. What if the older kids don't want to do that? I know someone personally whose mother made her help out so much with her younger siblings when she didn't want to and she holds a lot of resentment towards her.


----------



## LittleBoo

:nope:


----------



## ~RedLily~

I don't see how she's any different to any other teen mum on benefits, just because her mum is on benefits and has a lot of kids?


----------



## Desi's_lost

Ohhh i'm not really talking about her, i'm bothered by her mother!


----------



## amygwen

I don't think there's anything wrong with the kids at all :shrug:


----------



## ~RedLily~

Maybe I haven't read it right (I'm tired :lol:) but the mother had her children with her then husband but that ended so she had to go on benefits, she then had another relationship but that didn't work out?
Her attitude may not be great wanting more children while she's on benefits but she's not really any different to other single mothers who have to rely on benefits, she just has more children the most :lol:.
As for affording a boob job and other luxuries she's hardly going to ring up the benefit office and tell them she's getting too much money and could she send some back.

Again I might have read it wrong but I trying to see another side than the dailymail x


----------



## Marzipan_girl

It's nothing to do with benefit bashing or over generalising people....that is just one scuzzy mother! Sure, The daily mail is one sided...but that doesn't mean that she doesn't exist! And yes, she IS scuzzy! FFS 14 kids....


----------



## mayb_baby

i waqnt 20


----------



## Desi's_lost

Why not make it an even 2 dozen?


----------



## amygwen

This woman has serious psychological issues LOL


----------



## annawrigley

mayb_baby said:


> i waqnt 20

Lorna put the booze away for once!!


----------



## Burchy314

I don't get why it is wrong to have 14 kids? Yeah I get why its wrong when your living off of benifiets with 14 kids and can't really get them all everything they need. But the duggers seem to be happy with 19 kids. If they can afford it and its what they want then go ahead. I want 6 kids am I wrong for having a big family? My Dad is one of 9 and their family is really close and happy. I do get what you are saying about not having enough time for them, but I am sure they find a way to make it work. Even with small family parents may not have all the time the child deserves to give. For example my friend only had one little brother but she took care of him the majority of the time because her parents had to work so much. And no I am not trying to start anything at all.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Burchy314 said:


> I don't get why it is wrong to have 14 kids? Yeah I get why its wrong when your living off of benifiets with 14 kids and can't really get them all everything they need. But the duggers seem to be happy with 19 kids. If they can afford it and its what they want then go ahead. I want 6 kids am I wrong for having a big family? My Dad is one of 9 and their family is really close and happy. I do get what you are saying about not having enough time for them, but I am sure they find a way to make it work. Even with small family parents may not have all the time the child deserves to give. For example my friend only had one little brother but she took care of him the majority of the time because her parents had to work so much. And no I am not trying to start anything at all.

The duggers last child almost *died* from complications and being premature, yet they are fine having another child. If thats not warped, I dunno what is.
Pretty sure most people know why I feel its wrong to have insane amounts of children but again, dont really feel like dealing with that again.

eta: not saying that having a child after having complications is wrong, more that chances are the reason that happened is because her body is no longer capable of carrying a healthy child to term.


----------



## Burchy314

Desi's_lost said:


> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> I don't get why it is wrong to have 14 kids? Yeah I get why its wrong when your living off of benifiets with 14 kids and can't really get them all everything they need. But the duggers seem to be happy with 19 kids. If they can afford it and its what they want then go ahead. I want 6 kids am I wrong for having a big family? My Dad is one of 9 and their family is really close and happy. I do get what you are saying about not having enough time for them, but I am sure they find a way to make it work. Even with small family parents may not have all the time the child deserves to give. For example my friend only had one little brother but she took care of him the majority of the time because her parents had to work so much. And no I am not trying to start anything at all.
> 
> The duggers last child almost *died* from complications and being premature, yet they are fine having another child. If thats not warped, I dunno what is.
> Pretty sure most people know why I feel its wrong to have insane amounts of children but again, dont really feel like dealing with that again.
> 
> eta: not saying that having a child after having complications is wrong, more that chances are the reason that happened is because her body is no longer capable of carrying a healthy child to term.Click to expand...

OK but thats kid number 19...not 10 or 11. AND some of them were twins. I do agree that once it got to the point that she couldnt carry a kid to term they should have stopped, but that would still get them to like 18 kids.


----------



## leoniebabey

theres was a story like this on this morning once, 2 familys both had lots of kids, cant remember how many but one family were on benefeits and the other family worked. was quite interesting to see it from both points of veiw


----------



## kittycat18

Another pile of crap from the Daily Mail. All of the tabloid newspapers here are the same... absolute rubbish that isn't even worth rubbing your arse with :D


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Anybody else notice how they were all "OH NOSE! THIS GIRL'S GOING TO BE ON BENEFITS BECAUSE SHE HAS A TERRIBLE MUM! EVERYBODY GET IN A TIZZY!" But yet her two older daughters, both teen mums themselves, aren't on benefits? If her other two children are working and doing fine and paying their taxes why are they acting like this one's going to be on them for the rest of her life? :dohh:


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Erm if you want 56373 kids then fine, so long as you can pay for them all and look after them all properly. But i'm sorry, I really don't want to be paying for you to be popping out all these kids you can't even look after. I'd rather our taxes be going on people who actually need the benefit money, who are at college and are trying to better themselves for their kids or whatever. Not layabouts who don't even try to work and think being a mum to their umpteenth child is a job....
And yes, I hate the Daily Mail. But the fact is, this family does exist. The Daily mail are using this family to their advantage to try and make people think all people on benefits are like that...it doesn't work though if you have half a brain. We all know that not everyone on benefits are like that. We can work out that this is just one stupid woman who wanted to sell her story to a crappy paper.


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Also, that woman looks like she needs a good wash. How grimey is she? (yup i'm in a bitchy mood).


----------



## Desi's_lost

I'll say again, for me at least, i'm bothered by the mother and the fact that pretty much each daughter has a child at 15/16.


----------



## Marzipan_girl

I'll say again, she needs a bath :winkwink:


----------



## Desi's_lost

:rofl:


----------



## cabbagebaby

Desi's_lost said:


> I'll say again, for me at least, i'm bothered by the mother and the fact that pretty much each daughter has a child at 15/16.

i dont see the problem with the daughter having children at 15/16 considering were all in the same boat ? yeah they should of known about conteception but we all should of you cant judge the daughters cause you may aswell be judging yourself


----------



## Desi's_lost

cabbagebaby said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> I'll say again, for me at least, i'm bothered by the mother and the fact that pretty much each daughter has a child at 15/16.
> 
> i dont see the problem with the daughter having children at 15/16 considering were all in the same boat ? yeah they should of known about conteception but we all should of you cant judge the daughters cause you may aswell be judging yourselfClick to expand...

If you read the article, three pf the eldest daughters have ALL been pregnant in their teens, thats a trend. almost like they do it on purpose.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

cabbagebaby said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> I'll say again, for me at least, i'm bothered by the mother and the fact that pretty much each daughter has a child at 15/16.
> 
> i dont see the problem with the daughter having children at 15/16 considering were all in the same boat ? yeah they should of known about conteception but we all should of you cant judge the daughters cause you may aswell be judging yourselfClick to expand...

No, no, no. That's not what was intended at all. I get what Desi's trying to say. Each of her daughter's had a child before their 19th birthday. And the fact that she said she's jealous of her 15 year old for being pregnant is really disturbing. It's one thing to support your pregnant teen, but it's another thing to say "Oh I'm so jealous!"
It almost seems as if she's encouraging her girls to get pregnant young. :wacko:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Desi's_lost said:


> cabbagebaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> I'll say again, for me at least, i'm bothered by the mother and the fact that pretty much each daughter has a child at 15/16.
> 
> i dont see the problem with the daughter having children at 15/16 considering were all in the same boat ? yeah they should of known about conteception but we all should of you cant judge the daughters cause you may aswell be judging yourselfClick to expand...
> 
> *If you read the article, three pf the eldest daughters have ALL been pregnant in their teens, thats a trend. almost like they do it on purpose*.Click to expand...

I wouldnt say its a trend!! its just something that happens, they say its more likely for your child to be a teenage parent if you were but i dont blame the mum for her kids having babies. it was there choices and to be honest i see nothing wrong with them being young mums - its clear they have a lot of support, and im not talking about from the government lol!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Burchy314 said:


> I don't get why it is wrong to have 14 kids? Yeah I get why its wrong when your living off of benifiets with 14 kids and can't really get them all everything they need. But the duggers seem to be happy with 19 kids. If they can afford it and its what they want then go ahead. I want 6 kids am I wrong for having a big family? My Dad is one of 9 and their family is really close and happy. I do get what you are saying about not having enough time for them, but I am sure they find a way to make it work. Even with small family parents may not have all the time the child deserves to give. For example my friend only had one little brother but she took care of him the majority of the time because her parents had to work so much. And no I am not trying to start anything at all.

if I could afford 14 kids , I would be pregnant right now. I don't see anything wrong with it :shrug:


----------



## Strawberrymum

QuintinsMommy said:


> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> I don't get why it is wrong to have 14 kids? Yeah I get why its wrong when your living off of benifiets with 14 kids and can't really get them all everything they need. But the duggers seem to be happy with 19 kids. If they can afford it and its what they want then go ahead. I want 6 kids am I wrong for having a big family? My Dad is one of 9 and their family is really close and happy. I do get what you are saying about not having enough time for them, but I am sure they find a way to make it work. Even with small family parents may not have all the time the child deserves to give. For example my friend only had one little brother but she took care of him the majority of the time because her parents had to work so much. And no I am not trying to start anything at all.
> 
> if I could afford 14 kids , I would be pregnant right now. I don't see anything wrong with it :shrug:Click to expand...

I think it's fine to have as many children as you want aslong as YOU and YOUR partner can support them finically, emotionally and physically. The women in the article relies completely off benefits


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Strawberrymum said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> I don't get why it is wrong to have 14 kids? Yeah I get why its wrong when your living off of benifiets with 14 kids and can't really get them all everything they need. But the duggers seem to be happy with 19 kids. If they can afford it and its what they want then go ahead. I want 6 kids am I wrong for having a big family? My Dad is one of 9 and their family is really close and happy. I do get what you are saying about not having enough time for them, but I am sure they find a way to make it work. Even with small family parents may not have all the time the child deserves to give. For example my friend only had one little brother but she took care of him the majority of the time because her parents had to work so much. And no I am not trying to start anything at all.
> 
> if I could afford 14 kids , I would be pregnant right now. I don't see anything wrong with it :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's fine to have as many children as you want aslong as YOU and YOUR partner can support them finically, emotionally and physically. The women in the article relies completely off benefitsClick to expand...

but she had them all with a partner tho? I'm sure she didn't expect to raise them on her own


----------



## Burchy314

She had a husband, but she had been living off benefits since her first kid.


----------

